# Navigation



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all,
Sorry but I can't seem to find the right thread. Is there a program where I can enter the stops for the day with the best root and have it printed out.
Not so much worried about the directions (GPS for that). I really just need it to put the stops in the proper order.
Thanks


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use the infield express program and that has a route feature that I need to start using : )


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

www.findthebestroute.com


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> www.findthebestroute.com


I use this one. I think mapquest or google maps will do it now too.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

find the best route will only allow you to enter up to 25 address' if you want to do more than that then google and mapquest will let you do unlimited.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My garmin with some fiddling will enter more than 25 and "optimally" route them.

But with GPS they'll keep you on a main road when a 2ndary road will cut maybe 20 or more minutes off.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My garmin with some fiddling will enter more than 25 and "optimally" route them.
> 
> But with GPS they'll keep you on a main road when a 2ndary road will cut maybe 20 or more minutes off.


change your setting from fastest to shortest and it will recalculate the route for you


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a garmin and i know on mine it has an sd card slot if you optimize your route then put it onto an SD card you can put it into the garmin and it will run that route on the card. Ive done it both ways.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

and there is another one its a a monthly charge depending on how many address' you want to sort but its like 15-20 bucks a month. 

here it is: www.route4me.com


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> and there is another one its a a monthly charge depending on how many address' you want to sort but its like 15-20 bucks a month.
> 
> here it is: www.route4me.com


 
I us map Quest


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Microsoft Streets and Trips does ok calculating routes and you can tweak it some before importing a gpx file to a decent Garmin.


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

SagesServices said:


> Microsoft Streets and Trips does ok calculating routes and you can tweak it some before importing a gpx file to a decent Garmin.


i find streets and trips to be the best option.


----------

